# Cracker jokes



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

It's the season for really awful jokes when you pull the cracker to get a little paper crown. Most are pretty lame, unless you are about five, but occasionally there are some worth retelling.

I told a passenger - a hairdresser - that there'd been a problem at a local school. A kidnapping.

"Oh no!" she said.

"It's okay," I reassured her, "he woke up."

She laughed and said she would use that with her customers.

Here's a site with some good bad jokes: http://dudjokes.com/


----------



## Aussie_Mike (Nov 6, 2016)

Pax: Why do you drive for Uber?
Driver: It's better then work for the dole!

Pax: Do you drive for Uber much?
Driver: Only when my wife is annoying me!


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

Skyring said:


> It's the season for really awful jokes when you pull the cracker to get a little paper crown. Most are pretty lame, unless you are about five, but occasionally there are some worth retelling.
> 
> I told a passenger - a hairdresser - that there'd been a problem at a local school. A kidnapping.
> 
> ...


Hi there sky ring. I like your jokes. 
Cheers GPH !


----------

